# Roc d´Azur - Wer will mit?



## genuss-biker (20. September 2003)

Wir (zwei Tourenfahrer, ein Heizer, m, Mitte dreißig) suchen noch ein bis zwei Mitfahrer/innen zum Roc d´Azur nach Frejus in Südfrankreich.
Vorrausetzungen: Bike-Begeisterung, auch noch nach der Tour Kondition für viel Action, keine Spaßbremsen und Langweiler, Kostenbeteiligung (ca. 200 EUR)
Start ist am 5. oder 6.10. und Heimkehr am 14.10.03
Wir fahren im Sauerland los Richtung Süden. Also, wer unterwegs noch zusteigen will...


Also bis denne


----------



## dietzi (23. Juni 2010)

Ich grabe diesen alten Beitrag aus, weil ich wissen möchte ob jemand von  Euch heuer dabei ist. Der ROC ist ja eine der größten bzw. die größte  Veranstaltung weltweit. Ich war voriges Jahr dabei und einfach nur  überwältigt und begeistert. Solange ich bike, werde ich dort wohl  dabeisein. Wobei die Anreise mit Zug zugegebenermaßen schon ziemlich  aufwändig ist.

Hier gibt's ein Video vom klassischen Roc d'azur:
http://www.rocazur.com/interactif-vtt/videotheque-roc-azur_EN.php?annee=2009&id=19#video_roc


Ich schaue mir Touren gerne in Google Earth an, viele von Euch wahrscheinlich. Die Satellitenfotos vom Gebiet Frejus sind zufälligerweise genau beim ROC vor einigen Jahren gemacht worden. Ich habe die Datei angehängt und ein paar Punkte markiert, falls es jemand interessiert.

Dietmar


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blumi (16. Juli 2010)

Hi, 
klingt gut, was man so über das Festival liest. 

Habe vor kurzem versucht, da mal nach einem Hotel Ausschau zu halten, leider keine Antwort bekommen. 

Wenn du schon mal dort warst, kannst du was empfehlen zur Übernachtung?

Danke


----------



## dietzi (17. Juli 2010)

Ich war und bin im Les Palmiers, direkt am Strand unweit des Yachthafens. http://www.hotellespalmiers.fr/anglais/index2.htm. Hab aber schon im Jänner reserviert.

Wo Du noch nach Hotels schauen könntest:
http://www.booking.com/city/fr/frej...18730971;ws=&gclid=COGowt3k8KICFUch3wodQVWmig. Da wären sogar noch einige frei.

Vielleicht sieht man sich ja.


----------



## blumi (27. August 2010)

Hey dietzi, so wie es aussieht, guck ich mir den roc dieses Jahr mal an. 

Hast du beim Marathon mitgemacht bzw. wirst du da mitmachen?
Wenn ja, welchen bist du gefahren?

Hab am Freitag die 83er und 42er Marathons gesehen, das sind dann schon die "Jedermannmarathons", oder?


----------



## dietzi (27. August 2010)

Ich fahre beim klassischen ROC am Sonntag mit, voriges Jahr waren das 55 Km und 1700 Hm. Ist aber sehr selektiv und vom Gelände schwer.

Mein Bruder, der in Paris lebt und die Sache genauer mitverfolgt hat mir erzählt, daß die Veranstalter die Distanz und die Höhenmeter jedes Jahr ein bißchen steigern um die "Sonntagsfahrer" abzuschrecken. Und davon gibt es bei einem Rennen mit 4500 Teilnehmern naturgemäß nicht wenige.


----------



## blumi (27. August 2010)

55km 1700Hm klingt gut, so was hab ich gesucht, hab ich wohl irgendwie überlesen bei dem ganzen Angebot. ;-)

Danke dir, für die schnelle Antwort. 

Bist du dieses Jahr auch am Start?


----------



## dietzi (27. August 2010)

Ja natürlich, fiebere und freue mich schon das ganze Jahr darauf.


----------



## Thunderbird (13. Oktober 2010)

Hallo!

Ich hab's dieses Jahr endlich mal geschafft.
Ich bin ja schon einiges gefahren, aber noch nie so was geiles.
Dabei war ich auf der 53er-Strecke noch stark ausgebremst
weil in Frankreich eine Lizenz an sich nichts besonderes ist
und ich ganz weit hinten starten musste. Stand im Endeffekt ewig vor Trails rum.
Aber nächstes Jahr ist dann freie Fahrt!

Der Teamkollege hatte Glück und World Cup Punkte gesammelt.
Stand dadurch in Reihe 4 bei den Profis, direkt hinterm Sauser und Co.
Ich stand dann in Block 6 immerhin in erster Reihe, das war auch was. 
Hier ein kleiner 8-Minuten Zusammenschnitt des Rennens:
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B32QehMLmJ4"]YouTube        - Roc D'Azur 2010.mov[/nomedia]


Hier noch ein kleines Filmchen vom Einfahren am Vortag. 
Ein netter Sturz des Kollegen und ich habe mir die Felge zerdeppert (Fahrfehler).
Die Gegend ist halt echt genial. Nur Ersatzmaterial muss mit.
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DABUh8vgYNI"]YouTube        - Esterel Ride 2010[/nomedia]

Grüße,
Gregor


----------



## alex80 (13. Oktober 2010)

Großartige Videos! Sehr geil


----------



## blumi (13. Oktober 2010)

Coole Videos Gregor. 

Da kriegt man schon Böcke, das mal selbst zu erleben.
Nächstes Jahr probier ich es nochmal. ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## powderJO (14. Oktober 2010)

schöne videos. ist echt eine geile gegend zum biken. viele trails, böse, steile fire-roads und hakeliges und stachliges gestrüpp... war aber noch nie zum rennen da.


----------



## Thunderbird (14. Oktober 2010)

@alex80, blumi & powderJO: danke, freut mich. 

Der Campingplatz auf dem ich war hatte noch massig platz, 
die haben am Sonntag dann geschlossen. Auch Hotels sollten
kurzfristig noch Zimmer haben. Die paar Biker sind ja nix
gegen eine Hochsaison in der Gegend.

Grüße,
Gregor


----------



## JensL (14. Oktober 2010)

@Thunderbird: sehr cool!!! Mit welcher Kamera ist das denn aufgenommen? 

Danke
Jens


----------



## dietzi (15. Oktober 2010)

Es freut mich, daß es endlich aktuelle Beiträge gibt und alle ziemlich beeindruckt sind vom Event und der Gegend da drunten.

Meine Lady und ich haben gleichzeitig Urlaub gemacht (ein ziemlich teurer) und waren am Mittwoch schon in Frejus. Ich bin am Donnerstag dann eine Runde gefahren, die ich mir vorher in GE zusammengestellt habe. Zum Malpasset-Stauwerk (bzw. was davon übrig ist), weiter zum Mt. Vinaigre (höchster Berg im Esterel) und wieder zurück nach Frejus. Lässige Tour in der Einöde, aber ohne GPS steht man dort oben auf verlorenem Posten.

Wobei wir ja heuer Glück mit dem Wetter hatten, stellt Euch vor es hätte am Sonntag schon ab morgens geregnet dann wäre der Kurs teilweise unfahrbar gewesen.

Hat jemand von Euch das Rennen mitgeloggt, ich hab meinen GPSLogger leider im Zimmer vergessen.

@blumi: Heuer gabs wieder eine Steigerung, 56 Km, 1860 Hm

@Thunderbird: Ca. 15.000 Starter bei den ganzen Rennen, Ca. 100.000 Besucher, die Ausstellungscrews usw. Ich glaube es sind mehr als ein paar Biker und Frejus kann von dieser Veranstaltung in der Nachsaison noch gut profitieren.


----------



## Thunderbird (15. Oktober 2010)

@ JensL; contour HD Full HD, aber nur mit 720p laufen gelassen.

@ dietzi: waren die 56 km / 1860 Hm das "Roc D'Azur Rennen?
Das war ja immer noch mit 53 Km / 1700 angekündigt.

War aber echt heftig, was da noch hinten raus für Anstiege kamen.
Ich hatte leider schon bei dem Stich mit den vielen Leuten einen
Hungerast (fast vom Rad gekippt), weil alles viel zu lang ging und 
hab mich dann an der letzten Verpflegung mit ALLEM vollgestopft. 
Die Verpflegungsdame hat dann ganz besorgt gefragt "C'est mieux?",
als ich frisch gestärt weiter bin. Nächstes Jahr nehme ich 7 Gels mit.

Grüße,
Gregor


----------



## dietzi (15. Oktober 2010)

Ja, das war der klassische Roc d'azur, zumindest steht es so im offiziellen Programm. Die Streckenführung war heuer zu ca. 30 - 40% wieder anders.

Der ROC fordert Dich vom ersten bis zum letzten Meter, aber gerade das macht es wahrscheinlich auch aus. Den Wind fand ich heuer auch ziemlich arg, auf der Zielgeraden glaubte ich gegen eine Wand zu fahren und nicht mehr anzukommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der_schneider (6. Februar 2011)

Salve,

wenn ich den deutsch-englisch-französichen Mix richtig verstanden habe, dann benötigt man eine Lizenz oder ein medizinisches Gutachten für den Start. Ich bin kein Lizenzfahrer, daher die Frage: 

a) Was für ein medizinisches Gutachten wollen die haben? 
b ) Muss es in französicher Sprache vorliegen, oder reicht ein deutsches Gutachten?

Fragen über Fragen


----------



## zauberer# (6. Februar 2011)

Ein ärztliches Attest ist gemeint mit dem medizinischen Gutachten.

Drinstehen muss: Herr/Frau XY ist aus medizinischer Sicht uneingeschränkt geeignet an einem Mountainbike-Marathon teilzunehmen ... oder so ähnlich.

Entweder auf französisch oder 2-sprachig deutsch/französisch, die Organisation muss das dort lesen und verstehen können.
Es darf beim Roc d'Azur nicht älter als 1 Jahr sein, soweit ich mich erinnere.

Sinn und Zweck sind versicherungs- und haftungstechnische Gründe im französischen Recht.


----------



## dietzi (6. Februar 2011)

Deutsch reicht, gab noch keine Beanstandungen. Ich glaube, das liest nur im Falle des Falles jemand.


----------



## dietzi (25. Dezember 2012)

So, dieser Fred hatte jetzt lang genug "Winterpause"! 2013 feiert der ROC seinen 30er, nach zwei Jahren Pause bin ich echt schon wieder heiß d'rauf. Jetzt schon!

Wie schaut's mit Euch aus, hat schon jemand Pläne dafür?


----------



## dietzi (3. Februar 2013)

Habe heute die Anzahlung für's Hotel gemacht, ab Dienstag kann man sich für den ROC anmelden. Werde ich gleich dienstag morgens machen, dann bin ich in der ersten oder zweiten Startgruppe.


----------



## onkel_doc (3. Februar 2013)

meine freundin und ich werden mit womo dort sein. Wird das erste mal sein dieses jahr. haben ja schon viel davon gehört und möcten es auch mal erleben.


----------



## dietzi (6. Februar 2013)

Das erste Mal und das gleich zum 30er, ich glaube die Atmosphäre wird großartig und Ihr werdet begeistert sein. Seid Ihr dann auch als Racer dabei?

Ich werde am Mittwoch schon anreisen und dann bis zum Rennen am Sonntag ein oder zwei Touren im Esterel fahren.


----------



## onkel_doc (6. Februar 2013)

dietzi schrieb:


> Das erste Mal und das gleich zum 30er, ich glaube die Atmosphäre wird großartig und Ihr werdet begeistert sein. Seid Ihr dann auch als Racer dabei?
> 
> Ich werde am Mittwoch schon anreisen und dann bis zum Rennen am Sonntag ein oder zwei Touren im Esterel fahren.



Hallo

Meine freundin und ich werden auch als racer dabei sein. Sind vorher noch 11/5 wochen mit dem wohnmobil von italien rüber nach frankreich unterwegs. abschluss ist dann am festival

Werde sozusagen die südküste machen und dann über den westen frankreichs zurück in die schweiz fahren.

Hoffe doch bis dahin noch meine motivation zu behalten.


----------

